# I want my customers to design their own stickers online.



## Pwear

I'm looking for a utility for my website that will allow customers to design their own stickers (and possibly t-shirts as well). It doesn't have to be super fancy, just something that will allow them to add text, choose a font, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## SBEMedia

We use Pikiware, but if you're not a fulfillment system, you can always hook up with a Pikiware fulfillment center or join the other custom websites like Zazzle, Cafe Press etc.


----------



## Pwear

I'm doing the production in-house, looking for more of a software utility that I can add to my site.


----------



## Rodney

Unfortunately, there's nothing really "simple" that does this task. Most of the solutions cost quite a bit of money.


----------



## Pwear

I was afraid of that. I found a very nice one in the $1000 range that comes packaged with a shopping cart, but nothing cheaper than that.


----------



## REaD THREAD

Hi ,
What option is that for 1000? I'm trying to find a similar site or webhosting to start a website for embroidered apparel. I want them to be able to design online as well. Was the 1000 option good?


----------



## Riderz Ready

Pwear said:


> I was afraid of that. I found a very nice one in the $1000 range that comes packaged with a shopping cart, but nothing cheaper than that.


Pikiware for a single store, in-house printing is pretty inexpenisve - $30 a month and no set up cost. Very easy to setup and for customers to use - www.pikiware,com.
http://www.on-linejerseys.com


----------



## sunnydayz

I have been looking at this one Got a DTG or Vinyl Transfer business?. It is either $299 a year or you can purchase the software for $999. It is already integrated with a cart from what I understand from my conversations with the people that sell it. I just have to wait to buy it  as I am broke right now haha. But it looks and works pretty good to me, from what I did with the demo they have there on their site.

Hope this helps


----------



## Riderz Ready

Just a word of advice when evaluating on-line design software. You will never know if a system will really work well for you without using it real world for at least 30 days. You may think your needs are simple but until you apply them to a specific piece of software you will not know. We have installed RSK, OSS Designer and Pikiware. For what we do Pikiware stands above the others by a significant margin. You can easily design your own store, integrated shopping carts, etc. The best part about this company is you can install a live version for $30 a month and put it through its paces. No upfront setup charge to worry about. If it is not the right solution for you what have you lost - $30.00. In my opinion Pikiware can offer this because they know once you use it you will become a long term customer.

If you have any specific questions feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## sunnydayz

Pikiware was another one I have been looking at for awhile, but the fact that you can purchase this one outright, makes it attractive also. The one thing that has held me back with pikiware is the monthly fees, and the percentage fees. I think pikiware seems to be a great product, and it is still in the running for me for what I do, but this one can also be good for those that dont want to have monthly fees. That is the reason I have been looking at this particular designer also, because as of yet, there has not been a software that you can buy and only pay one time. The others either have a monthly fee or an annual fee. So this can be a good alternative for those looking to own the software instead of paying fees to use it.


----------



## Riderz Ready

May want to make sure of their payment options. To me it looks like there is only one price $1,000 and you further have the option to purchase an annual support plan for $400. You are now into for $1,400 upfront and $400 per year after that. 

Couple comments from the demo. It looks like it is written in Flash which has limitations and is slow. The second is the printable area is limited to a rectantgle shape. May not see ciritcal now but Piki offers the ability to custom design a printable area. Example, you want to insert a photo into a star shape and have "My Super Star" in text above it. You can do this easily with Piki. We use the custom shapes every day. Most customers want to import their own graphic files yet with this comes that fact that most will load files with a white background. Piki gives you the ability to remove this background from customers grpahi files so the final print does not look like an iron on transfer. In the same area Piki has meter that allows customers to judge if the image they have uploaded will print well. The meter changes as the customer changes the size which effects the resolution. If you also notice in Piki there are also significant number of Photoshop like effects that are very easy to use. 

Not trying to sound like Piki salesperson but I spent thousands on upfront cost on several vendors before settling with Piki. The more you use such a systen the better off you are to make a decision. Piki will give you the best education for $30 versus the $1,000's I spent learning what I really need and do not need.


----------



## sunnydayz

I never said that piki was not a good product, in fact I said it seems to be a very good product, but someone aboved asked about a $1000 option and I gave them one  There can be more then one good product out there, and there usually is in each different type of product. I have not tried either yet, but both seem like viable options.


----------



## martinwoods

with pikiware does it say it on your site or can it just be your site? Like at the bottom or top does it say pikiware?


----------



## the funk

LiveArt 1 is another solution. I think its 700 for the software or 3k for the source code.

While pikiware is nice, it does leave A LOT to be desired. Yes, I believe it is more powerful than any other piece of online design software I have seen (especially on the backend!!!)...it still lacks some "must haves" for my business and customers. 

As far as a piki site being "easy to design" - OnlineJerseys, have you ever looked at the css code for a piki store? That is by far not easy to design. Yes, it's easy to change the colors and overall look of the design but I would not really say that is designing by any means! That is truely one intense stylesheet.


----------



## TPrintDesigner

Interesting thread..

Pikiware is without doubt the most comprehensive designer on the market, there's no question about that. I wouldn't want my software to be compared to Pikiware because we are targeting it at a totally different end user. 

My research found that people were looking for an easy to use, fully featured shopping cart with the ability to let customers design their own shirts. I was told time and time again that they would like the software to be a one off purchase with no monthly fees or commissions on each sale. So that's what I've done.

During development I blind tested many regular internet customers. They were totally baffled with strokes, outlines and Photoshop effects. They wanted simplicity, the ability to pick some clipart and add their own text and that was it. So again..... that's what I've done.

Please don't think the tprintdesigner is a crude off the shelf package. It outputs print ready designs with transparent backgrounds as standard. This means if a customer has made a design using just white then you will see it - the last time I looked even Pikiware could not do that! It also monitors stock by attribute (size/color/quantity) which is essential feature for the t-shirt biz.


----------



## sunnydayz

Thanks for clarifying the transparent background issue that was stated above that was my understanding after talking to you guys also.

Regarding quote from online-jerseys


> May want to make sure of their payment options. To me it looks like there is only one price $1,000 and you further have the option to purchase an annual support plan for $400. You are now into for $1,400 upfront and $400 per year after that.


I guess I don't understand this as I am thinking what would I need a support plan for once I understand the software and how to work with it, if you are pretty good with computers, I would not think you really need help.


----------



## TPrintDesigner

Hi BobbyLee

Correct, if you have an understanding of computers then there is no need to buy support. We put the option there for customers who need hand holding as they set themselves up. 

We install the cart and designer no matter which option you choose.


----------



## completefighter

"Custom" online software and applications are always the better route, but in can be very expensive.


----------

